# PAA- Pan American Silver



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

Appears cheap. Higher than normal volume. Why so beaten down?


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

All the miners are - especially silver and gold mines.

Some believe it is due to market manipulation. Perhaps it is due to belief PM prices are unsustainable. Maybe it is due to cost of extraction increasing.

Regardless it has been an issue for the entire sector.

The silver story still has legs IMO because it is in short supply and consumed in tons of industrial processes.


----------



## moneyisfornothing (Feb 18, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> All the miners are - especially silver and gold mines.
> 
> Some believe it is due to market manipulation. Perhaps it is due to belief PM prices are unsustainable. Maybe it is due to cost of extraction increasing.
> 
> ...



pmr
silver supplies are not short.
china has reduced their imports this year substantially.
world and specially US reserves are high.
now if ur talking paper silver manipulation then......... i agree.
as for PAA , no manipulation, i call it first quarter index rebalancing, but i could.... be wrong.
it is trading at a 3 year low.
some news awhile ago affected the stock.
nevertheless a great company.
cheers


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

moneyisfornothing said:


> pmr
> silver supplies are not short.
> china has reduced their imports this year substantially.
> world and specially US reserves are high.
> ...


Silver demand is increasing over time (medically, computers, etc.) and I know many feel we are runnning a bit short and in the next few years supply and demand will be out of balance.

I have a small position in HL (Hecla) which stock got rocked after one of their main mines went down for a year for an extensive repair. They have massive reserves in the US that have not been explored and are still quite profitable. I took them on as a contrarian play in the space as the reason they got dinged was a temporary measure - the mine is fixable and they have plenty of reserves. The stock may be in the dughouse until the mine is operational again but at least you get a small dividend with this one.


----------

